# karàktermoord



## yannalan

I found this word on a comic strip, and I don't really understand the meaning. I know what means karakter, what means moord... And why an "à" in the word "karàkter"?(strip in "De Tijd week 17/04/2012)
Thanks a lot.


----------



## HasuMoo

Karakter = character, personality

Moord = murder

Karaktermoord is used to describe how someone can be ostracised to such an extent that he loses all the credibility he has gained in his life, thus killing his character or who he is.

If you could provide me with a link to the comic strip I can give you a more accurate description in the context. I have no idea why it would be spelled with "à". It is not used in Dutch. Perhaps a native Flemmish speaker can answer this.


----------



## yannalan

Here it is


----------



## HasuMoo

Ah, I see. The "à" is used as a stress symbol. The cartoon figure is trying to indicate that when she reads "karaktermoord" from the newspaper she doesn't agree with why it is written or is suprised by it.

Other examples can be:

-Dán pas? - Only then? (stress is on: why not now or earlier, but later).
-Eén keer kloppen! - Knock once! (stress is on: knock one time, not two or more.)


----------



## HKK

I think this comic is about the accusations of sexual harassment brought up against a Flemish politician.

_"vilification," he calls it.
__- I would have targeted another [little] part of his person._

The second woman implies, I believe, that she would rather kill off his penis than his character


----------



## yannalan

Ah, I understand now. Thak you so much !


----------



## AllegroModerato

The term in English is actually the same as in Dutch: character assassination.


----------

